# Leeks



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk. Leeks are up! Harvest next weekend. Cast iron pan, oil, a fire in the woods, that's living! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Still nothing up here in the north. Won't b long though.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

I'm new to leeks however I found a huge patch late last summer while scouting for deer season that were already forming seed. The place is in Jefferson Co and is a little bit of a drive from my house so I want to time my trip just right. Any tips on when I should plan to go?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

They emerge as soon as the snow cover is gone. Down here in Oneida County I could of harvested some advanced patches last weekend. Today it will be a quick task to fill a bucket. As a reference, I saw someone mowing their lawn for the first time, this spring, yesterday.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm only a few miles from Jefferson County. I'd say at least a week before they come up. Once they start it don't take long for um to grow.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Had a leek fest yesterday. Bunch of people around a fire cooking up leeks. The leeks were grown, plentiful, and sweet!


----------



## Immorel (Apr 11, 2017)

Are you guys talking about wild ramps?


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Yes Ramps and Leeks same thing... Enjoy!


----------



## Immorel (Apr 11, 2017)

My favorite way to eat them is pickled. YUM!!


----------



## Immorel (Apr 11, 2017)

I recently heard of a recipe for a ramp/leek pesto for pasta that I want to try this season. You use the leaf rather than the bulb.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Immorel said:


> My favorite way to eat them is pickled. YUM!!


Absolutely I do a mix of fiddleheads and ramps.
But my favorite way to eat them is heavily charged on the grill with just olive oil and S-P. Sometimes a remoulade or shiracha aoili to dip them in.


----------



## Immorel (Apr 11, 2017)

bigfish1212 said:


> Absolutely I do a mix of fiddleheads and ramps.
> But my favorite way to eat them is heavily charged on the grill with just olive oil and S-P. Sometimes a remoulade or shiracha aoili to dip them in.


That sounds delicious!!


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the advice on timing. I'm heading out later this week to check my spot!


----------



## hayslope (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm seeing tons of them this year. The leaves are about 4" high right now. We usually don't gather any until around May 1st. Ramps, morels and fresh eggs make for a great breakfast!!

You can keep them fairly fresh for quite a while in the fridge by not washing them. Then again, after going through the effort to dig them up, it's difficult not to include them in a dish every time the opportunity presents itself.

Ramps and fingerling potatoes make a great soup using any available potatoe leek soup recipe.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Finally seeing them popping up everywhere.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Found these in Jefferson County this afternoon. Never have found them when they were still edible. Now to find some good recipes!


----------



## Ridgerunner58 (Apr 18, 2017)

I will be on my first forage this weekend if no shrooms then it will be ramps for sure


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oil in a skillet, not too hot, you want the bulbs to cook without burning the leaves. After cleaning I cut the plant into threes (to make consumption easier), throw them in the pan, salt, pepper. Scoop them up with some Pita bread, enjoy.
The wife also makes a linguine type sauce with leeks which we have over pasta.
We use them in everything and freeze a bunch. Season is short and the younger the better.


----------



## Immorel (Apr 11, 2017)

I have a spot up here I can check. There's usually thousands in the patches I get them from. I'll check it out over the next couple days.


----------



## katydid (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the tips geogymn! I made a frittata this morning with leeks and leftover Easter ham that I cured and smoked myself. Husband said it was the best frittata he ever had. Going to try your ideas and possibly pickled leeks. 

Heading out in the morning for another round of digging. When you guys harvest leeks, do you leave the bottom part of the bulb and the roots to grow next year?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I harvest off my property, my technique might not be cool in other locations.
I use a round pointed shovel and sever the roots just below the bulb. I walk away with plant, with bulb and some roots attached. I will harvest a concentrated bunch ( half dozen plants ) from a patch and then move on, after mending the wound I created, leave no trace.
I continually browse taking care not to decimate a patch. 
I use a five gallon bucket with holes drilled in the bottom. I hold the bucket in a horizontal position and stack the plants with roots facing bottom. This keeps the plants mostly clean and aids in final cleaning.
Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

katydid said:


> Thanks for the tips geogymn! I made a frittata this morning with leeks and leftover Easter ham that I cured and smoked myself. Husband said it was the best frittata he ever had. Going to try your ideas and possibly pickled leeks.
> 
> Heading out in the morning for another round of digging. When you guys harvest leeks, do you leave the bottom part of the bulb and the roots to grow next year?


Sounds delicious!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Geo,

We're in business, found the first two today, very small. Is the first and third pic the half free morel? A first for me if so just wanting to confirm. Thanks


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

They look like Verpa to me. The middle pic looks like it is a small blond!
Great find!!!!


----------



## hayslope (Apr 13, 2017)

After finding morels each weekend since Easter, I thought it prudent to pick some ramps. The rains we've had lately have really kicked them into gear. I picked about 4 dozen yesterday. Most of the bulbs were decent size. Looking forward to sauted morels and ramps!


----------



## seabreeze (May 21, 2016)

Hi Hotdog,
where are you in NY? I have been out looking for the last week and haven't found anything yet, I'm in Saratoga County.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Seabreeze-Onondaga County west of Syracuse. They are so small right now that it's nearly impossible to spot them. I'll snap a few updated pics to show scale.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

hotdog642 said:


> Geo,
> 
> We're in business, found the first two today, very small. Is the first and third pic the half free morel? A first for me if so just wanting to confirm. Thanks
> View attachment 970
> ...


The top & bottom pictures are Verpa bohemica. The middle is a young Morchella americana. Morchella esculenta is now European only. I'm not saying to eat the Verpas, but I have eaten them for 45 years. Never had a problem.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Thank you Jack and Geo!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

jack said:


> The top & bottom pictures are Verpa bohemica. The middle is a young Morchella americana. Morchella esculenta is now European only. I'm not saying to eat the Verpas, but I have eaten then for 45 years. Never had a problem.


 You are the first person that I have heard ate them. Can you compare the taste of Verpas to Morchellas?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

geogymn said:


> You are the first person that I have heard ate them. Can you compare the taste of Verpas to Morchellas?


They taste just like the Morels. I just flour them and fry them in oleo. I don't use butter cause it burns too quick. There was a long discussion on a Wild Mushroom cooking site on Facebook with and East Coast Mycologist David Arora. His findings stated that there are more Gastric Upsets from Black Morels then there was from Verpas.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

jack said:


> They taste just like the Morels. I just flour them and fry them in oleo. I don't use butter cause it burns too quick. There was a long discussion on a Wild Mushroom cooking site on Facebook with and East Coast Mycologist David Arora. His findings stated that there are more Gastric Upsets from Black Morels then there was from Verpas.


That's interesting, thanks!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's an open faced omelet with fried Verpa bohemica.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

jack said:


> Here's an open faced omelet with fried Verpa bohemica.


Despite finding a good amount of Verpas I don't reckon I will eat one albeit that breakfast looks sweet!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk. Leeks are up! Harvest next weekend. Cast iron pan, oil, a fire in the woods, that's living! Enjoy the hunt! 4-6-2019


----------



## rondaxe (Apr 29, 2014)

Checked one of my spots today and the leeks are just starting to peek out through last years leaves. Maybe in a week or so I'll start digging.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Walked in the woods the other day and espied some leeks peeking through the leaf litter.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

geogymn said:


> Walked in the woods the other day and espied some leeks peeking through the leaf litter.


Hi and thank you for sharing this news! This is my first post.  

Would you be willing to share what county you're in? It's early for ramps here in Washington County, but I'm far from adverse to checking out our spots this coming week. We still have dried from last year, but I'm really itching for some fresh ramp pesto!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Morel Insanity said:


> Hi and thank you for sharing this news! This is my first post.
> 
> Would you be willing to share what county you're in? It's early for ramps here in Washington County, but I'm far from adverse to checking out our spots this coming week. We still have dried from last year, but I'm really itching for some fresh ramp pesto!


EDIT: I see you're in Oneida County - sorry, I got excited and didn't check the rest of the thread!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

MI, I would think you are ahead of us in Oneida County. I took a long walk yesterday and saw many tips peeking through but the cold is holding them back. Tough to patient when the prize gets near. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

geogymn said:


> MI, I would think you are ahead of us in Oneida County. I took a long walk yesterday and saw many tips peeking through but the cold is holding them back. Tough to patient when the prize gets near. Enjoy the hunt!


Thank you, we always do enjoy the hunts, even when we come home empty-handed. It really is hard to be patient, especially when it's so close, but time in the wilds is never disappointing [well, other than the ticks, ew]. Thinking we can check our spot tomorrow or Tuesday, and will update here, for science or something.  

Hoping you're able to collect soon - ramps, and morels as well! It's nice to be here, and wishing everyone a great season!

* meant "averse", not "adverse" in my first post, oh well.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

No sign here yet - just seeing little wild strawberry leaves and ferns starting at this point. Got some Sawyer Permethrin to treat our clothes. This will be our first time trying it, and I hope it works as well as I've heard!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I've soaking my hiking and foraging clothes in Permethrin for the last couple years with great results, thus far.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

geogymn said:


> I've soaking my hiking and foraging clothes in Permethrin for the last couple years with great results, thus far.


Oh, I really appreciate this, thank you! Looks like we're on hold for a little longer, as we're a bit buried in snow again right now. Ugh! Two days ago, we were out scouting some spots on a sunny day, and people were everywhere. This year may be interesting, with everyone wanting out of their houses with nowhere else to go.

Hope you and yours, as well as everyone else here, are staying safe.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Mohawk Valley
First Leek harvest on this past Friday! Had a great meal Fri. eve.
Another harvest yesterday, a fire in the woods and another tasty meal.

Also Scarlet Cups abound.


----------



## Bowguy (Apr 3, 2019)

Morel Insanity said:


> No sign here yet - just seeing little wild strawberry leaves and ferns starting at this point. Got some Sawyer Permethrin to treat our clothes. This will be our first time trying it, and I hope it works as well as I've heard!


if I may, sawyers is way too expensive. Go to tractor supply, get their concentrate. There are recipes showing how much water to add for what and a mix gauge is included. Mix it in a spray bottle. 
I’ve used a small bottle for years now (a large one is 20 bucks but you’ll never use it) I use it on hounds that are run year round, turkey clothes, deer clothes, fish gear, scout gear, forage clothes. 
This 10 dollar bottle is still almost full and it’s used multiple times a week on the dogs since they run through water. Never found one tick. just a FYI


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Bowguy said:


> if I may, sawyers is way too expensive. Go to tractor supply, get their concentrate. There are recipes showing how much water to add for what and a mix gauge is included. Mix it in a spray bottle.
> I’ve used a small bottle for years now (a large one is 20 bucks but you’ll never use it) I use it on hounds that are run year round, turkey clothes, deer clothes, fish gear, scout gear, forage clothes.
> This 10 dollar bottle is still almost full and it’s used multiple times a week on the dogs since they run through water. Never found one tick. just a FYI


@Bowguy, We are all ears. Please share manufacturer and model number if possible. Thank You


----------



## Bowguy (Apr 3, 2019)

It’s made by Gordan’s but I bet other companies make it too. In your area they may even carry another brand
Pic of bottle


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Bowguy said:


> if I may, sawyers is way too expensive. Go to tractor supply, get their concentrate. There are recipes showing how much water to add for what and a mix gauge is included. Mix it in a spray bottle.
> I’ve used a small bottle for years now (a large one is 20 bucks but you’ll never use it) I use it on hounds that are run year round, turkey clothes, deer clothes, fish gear, scout gear, forage clothes.
> This 10 dollar bottle is still almost full and it’s used multiple times a week on the dogs since they run through water. Never found one tick. just a FYI


This is very helpful - thanks so much for the tip, and I'll definitely keep it in mind for when we run out! We're hoping to get out a lot more often this year, so I imagine we'll go through what we have rather quickly.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

So... last year, we planted a few ramps in our garden, and they've finally started coming up! It's our little indicator patch, and I was so happy to see them. Now we'll have a better idea of when to check our friends' land for a real harvest. They never knew what they had, and it was pretty awesome to introduce them to a few things about which they were unaware [including morels]. We process and get to give back to them for their kindness. Life is good!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Ramp update, 1 week later! Our friends' woodsy patches, a bit north of us in the same county, have started coming up! Their early ones are about 3-4" tall now, which is about 1-2" shorter than our early ones in the garden [with more sun exposure and very little tree cover]. Thinking we'll try our first harvest from the friends' land in another week. Provided I don't get impatient, we're trying to leave our indicator patch alone for another year.

It's been enlightening to watch the progression difference between the two spots, and I thought you all might be interested as well. Truly hope you're all safe and healthy!


----------



## Bowguy (Apr 3, 2019)

I went out a day or so ago n saw same. Pretty soon


----------



## Espazz (Apr 12, 2019)

I am in West Edmeston. Boarder of otsego and Madison counties. I dug up leeks over the weekend. Also saw an Amish booth selling them on RT 8 last weekend.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Went out back today for a walk with my daughter n little woman. We dug a few leeks still a little early here for them. Some trout Lily's up n blood root starting to bloom. Fun just ta get out.


----------



## Bowguy (Apr 3, 2019)

I found plenty of leeks. Found new spots today. The fiddleheads are up. Picked a bag today. Going back tomo
Sorry for pic before they’re cleaned. 







.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

first ten pounds of the season yesterday


----------



## Bowguy (Apr 3, 2019)

Going out in a bit, was listening for turkey. Starts tomo. Than running a rabbit dog pup. Eating breakfast than heading out for a bunch more of em. 
Nothing in my life has changed w this nonsense save for the gym closing and no traffic. 
You oughta hear the city people on the radio freaking out looking at 4 walls. That’s what happens when you need society. 
Good luck and be safe


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

What type area's do you find fiddle heads? Tried them for the first time last year n we love um. Like to look around for some but never have tried. Any info greatly appreciated thxs.


----------



## Bowguy (Apr 3, 2019)

Mostly by us it’s near trout streams. You need to know where to look and when to look than start looking before that. If you miss em it’s too late. Just like mushrooms. Some say they find em in wet ditches. If you learn what the ostrich fern “skeleton” I call it looks like, it’s the old brown now ferns left that look like a feather, you’ll know where to look. If you see them they’ll be there. You need to not pick the whole plant. Just a fiddlehead or two from each plant. Typically around here there’s large areas.
Think of stream edges that have lots of ferns. Look there first. Also learn to id, all ferns aren’t the same


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> View attachment 29262


What's in the bag?


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

nettles ate in the bag
.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> nettles ate in the bag
> .


Am not familiar with that specie of nettle.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Ceder551 said:


> nettles ate in the bag
> .





geogymn said:


> Am not familiar with that specie of nettle.


I thought they were woodland strawberry leaves.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> What type area's do you find fiddle heads? Tried them for the first time last year n we love um. Like to look around for some but never have tried. Any info greatly appreciated thxs.


We have yet to try fiddleheads, but we found a huge area of ostrich ferns near the river, similar to what Bowguy said about stream edges. The area itself is like a large flat clearing covered by a lot of tree shade on the side away from the water. Seems like when the river gets high, that area would take the overflow. Not sure if that's what is meant when people refer to floodplains, but it seems apt!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Pretty sure I found my target. Just need some more time before I start picking.


----------



## Bowguy (Apr 3, 2019)

That’s them. Just don’t take all the plant. A small area even more important to go easy


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Bowguy I hear ya do it right n u can harvest yr after yr. Are there any indicators you use that lets you know there up good enough to start harvesting?


----------



## Bowguy (Apr 3, 2019)

I have giant areas. Think I’ve seen 3 other guys there. Everyone is considerate though. There’s too much to even put a hurting on anything. 
I have one spot maybe 30 yards long by 10 feet wide. I’m real conservative there but it’s a stand alone spot and I often don’t use it. I might take enough for one dinner a year.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

geogymn said:


> Am not familiar with that specie of nettle.


when they are young .they are most of the time purple


Morel Insanity said:


> We have yet to try fiddleheads, but we found a huge area of ostrich ferns near the river, similar to what Bowguy said about stream edges. The area itself is like a large flat clearing covered by a lot of tree shade on the side away from the water. Seems like when the river gets high, that area would take the overflow. Not sure if that's what is meant when people refer to floodplains, but it seems apt!





Morel Insanity said:


> I thought they were woodland strawberry leaves.





Morel Insanity said:


> I thought they were woodland strawberry leaves.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

they are just common nettles. only like 6 inchs tall. they tend to turn purplish if they get stessed. with this weather they been getting stressed. the fiddleheads i picked sat in most spot had been frost kissed or even frozen. so it was a chore to get 10 pounds.


----------



## Bowguy (Apr 3, 2019)

Yea mine were pretty frost bit in areas


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Snowflakes and very windy today, but we spent the morning collecting ramps and a bit of garlic mustard. We'll be able to make some fresh pesto for our friends whose land it is, as well as ourselves, and maybe start drying some leaves. I want dinner now!



Ceder551 said:


> they are just common nettles. only like 6 inchs tall. they tend to turn purplish if they get stessed. with this weather they been getting stressed.


Thank you for the info! Nettles are another one I haven't tried yet, so I don't know much about them.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

I'd love to learn more about fiddlehead preparation/recipes, if anyone feels like sharing! Hoping to check out that spot I mentioned in an earlier post, and while I'm happy to do research on my own, it would help to have tips from people in the know here. We have the id down and are conservative with our harvesting, we just haven't taken the step toward collecting or trying any yet.


----------



## Bowguy (Apr 3, 2019)

I typically steam em than put a little butter, maybe lemon pepper on em. or after I steam em I put aside for other things. I mix em in eggs pretty common. 
Tried some recipe my girl dug up on you tube was ok too. After steaming you run em into cold water to stop cooking. Than sauté them in light oil and garlic. Once done you dribble lemon on em. Not bad, I still like the easier ways better. 
Hate to say it cause it doesn’t sound right but I’ve covered em w cheddar like is sometimes done w broccoli. That was good too. 
There really isn’t a bad way to do em.
Those are easy ideas to start you


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bowguy said:


> I typically steam em than put a little butter, maybe lemon pepper on em. or after I steam em I put aside for other things. I mix em in eggs pretty common.
> Tried some recipe my girl dug up on you tube was ok too. After steaming you run em into cold water to stop cooking. Than sauté them in light oil and garlic. Once done you dribble lemon on em. Not bad, I still like the easier ways better.
> Hate to say it cause it doesn’t sound right but I’ve covered em w cheddar like is sometimes done w broccoli. That was good too.
> There really isn’t a bad way to do em.
> Those are easy ideas to start you





















these are the last 3 nights meals.fiddlehead chedder biscuit and venison stew. goulash . the last is fried chicken with utica greens but i use fiddleheads instead of escarole.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

After seeing these dishes, methinks I will go on a Fiddlehead forage.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> After seeing these dishes, methinks I will go on a Fiddlehead forage.


Heck ya Geo! Stopped on my lunch break by one of pgs to check n see if fiddleheads would be there too. Hell ya a stretch of about 300 yds starting 20 ft from my truck scattered throughout. To early too.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Well since we are all foraging...Late fall I saw a huge patch of asparagus.Can not wait for the weather to cooperate.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

geogymn said:


> After seeing these dishes, methinks I will go on a Fiddlehead forage.



i use a big fan and a screen to blow off most of the brown chafe off. then 3 water baths gets the sand and dirt off. back in the day i was pickin 5000 to 7000 pounds in a season. try not to get them wet besfore u blow the chafe off.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Heck ya Geo! Stopped on my lunch break by one of pgs to check n see if fiddleheads would be there too. Hell ya a stretch of about 300 yds starting 20 ft from my truck scattered throughout. To early too.
> View attachment 29948


Thanks for the report!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> i use a big fan and a screen to blow off most of the brown chafe off. then 3 water baths gets the sand and dirt off. back in the day i was pickin 5000 to 7000 pounds in a season. try not to get them wet besfore u blow the chafe off.


5000 lbs. ??? Thanks!


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

geogymn said:


> 5000 lbs. ??? Thanks!


ya i sold to whole salers in newyork city, syracuse, rhode island, and Boston and to alot of restaurants in cny. it all got shut down a few years ago whole sale buyers that is.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Bowguy said:


> I typically steam em than put a little butter, maybe lemon pepper on em. or after I steam em I put aside for other things. I mix em in eggs pretty common.
> Tried some recipe my girl dug up on you tube was ok too. After steaming you run em into cold water to stop cooking. Than sauté them in light oil and garlic. Once done you dribble lemon on em. Not bad, I still like the easier ways better.
> Hate to say it cause it doesn’t sound right but I’ve covered em w cheddar like is sometimes done w broccoli. That was good too.
> There really isn’t a bad way to do em.
> Those are easy ideas to start you





Ceder551 said:


> View attachment 29910
> View attachment 29912
> View attachment 29914
> these are the last 3 nights meals.fiddlehead chedder biscuit and venison stew. goulash . the last is fried chicken with utica greens but i use fiddleheads instead of escarole.


Thank you both so much for the ideas and pics, much appreciated! I love cheddar, and tend to feel it belongs on everything, so I'm sure fiddleheads will be no exception for me! And holy crap, Ceder, I'm in awe of your hauls - you must really have had quite the spots.



geogymn said:


> After seeing these dishes, methinks I will go on a Fiddlehead forage.





hoblershang said:


> Heck ya Geo! Stopped on my lunch break by one of pgs to check n see if fiddleheads would be there too. Hell ya a stretch of about 300 yds starting 20 ft from my truck scattered throughout. To early too.
> View attachment 29948


Wishing you both great luck when it comes time! Everyone here has definitely inspired me even more to try some this year. We have a couple of restaurants in our area that serve fiddleheads in season, but of course that's not a possibility at this time. I've only heard positive responses from people who have tried them.



Plantman said:


> Well since we are all foraging...Late fall I saw a huge patch of asparagus.Can not wait for the weather to cooperate.


Ugh, we found a patch a couple of years ago, but when we returned, it had been completely dug up by workers expanding a trail. Of course, I don't blame them at all for doing their job, but it was a sad discovery. I hope you don't experience the same heartache!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> ya i sold to whole salers in newyork city, syracuse, rhode island, and Boston and to alot of restaurants in cny. it all got shut down a few years ago whole sale buyers that is.


Wow! Sounds too much like work.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> ya i sold to whole salers in newyork city, syracuse, rhode island, and Boston and to alot of restaurants in cny. it all got shut down a few years ago whole sale buyers that is.


Why did it get shut down? What happened?


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

for some reason i cant post a reply


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

liability paperwork


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

i been doin business with these guys for 15 years but when the roman lettuce scare happened 3 years ago . thats when it stsrted to fold


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Ceder551 said:


> i been doin business with these guys for 15 years but when the roman lettuce scare happened 3 years ago . thats when it stsrted to fold


Thanks for the explanation. Ironic.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Wow! Sounds too much like work.


Yeah, I like my high ticket items. At best in my thickest fiddlehead patches I can only pick about 7lbs an hour using both hands. Selling them at $2-$3lb does not work for me. Especially with ticks as bad as they are now days. I don't let whole sellers take 70% of my hard work. Its all about cost benefit. Someone else earlier was asking about the fiddleheads location, I have found that just about any meandering creek or river bank will be the place you find them in patches in access of a hundred yards at a time. Key there is just catching the season at the right time. There could be none and then 3 days in mid 70's to 80's and they are gone just like that.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

im takin a few friends today picn. ill post some pics of the fan table.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

I know everyone is bored.Cow slips are pime up here.If you are foraging for food,this is a great source..


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> I know everyone is bored.Cow slips are pime up here.If you are foraging for food,this is a great source..


I've never harvested cowslips, how do you prepare them, pray tell?


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Hey Geo.Treat them like any leafy green.Rinse well..Saute in butter,use as salad green.When they flower they start to get bitter.I try to get them before they flower.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Shoot.I tried to post a pic not sure what's up.My grandfather use to make a tea from leaves and root.He suffered headaches his whole life.He had eight kids also,he would mix a concotion.for them to get sleep..


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Hey Geo.Treat them like any leafy green.Rinse well..Saute in butter,use as salad green.When they flower they start to get bitter.I try to get them before they flower.


Thanks, I will do with pleasure if the nature gods allow.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Shoot.I tried to post a pic not sure what's up.My grandfather use to make a tea from leaves and root.He suffered headaches his whole life.He had eight kids also,he would mix a concotion.for them to get sleep..


Yeah you are bound to get headaches with kids couldn't fathom eight.


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

A few ramps for replanting and some fiddleheads. Albany county. Many of the fiddleheads had already started to pop up and are now black from the recent snow.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

NYGnome said:


> A few ramps for replanting and some fiddleheads. Albany county. Many of the fiddleheads had already started to pop up and are now black from the recent snow.


Nice to get some new blood on this site!


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

I agree geogymn.I hope people are cautious I would hate to see anybody get sick by foraging though.post pics ask before consuming!!I've lurked here forever ..cool to see new people foraging. If anyone shows up around me going to forage for there family stop by and let's go hunt.peace


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

T/J AGAIN


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

If you are out foraging and see white birch tree check for Chaga.With people not being able to get their cancer treatments you may be able to help someone..
Peace


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> If you are out foraging and see white birch tree check for Chaga.With people not being able to get their cancer treatments you may be able to help someone..
> Peace


Will do


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

just a FYI. youbdont want to be harvested chaga wial the tree is in grow stage. so what im saying is only harvest chaga during the dormant winter months. if u harvest now you have a good chance of killing that tree. it will bleed to death


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Cedar.I agree somewhat with what you say.Obviosly there is Birch Sap.I harvest anything and everything sustainably most often from my own property.I love and cherish every living thing..If I had to cut the most expensive tree on my property to save one life or make it bearable I would cut it tonight in the dark..People are in need now.Some things actually need to be sacraficed.
Peace


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Cedar.I agree somewhat with what you say.Obviosly there is Birch Sap.I harvest anything and everything sustainably most often from my own property.I love and cherish every living thing..If I had to cut the most expensive tree on my property to save one life or make it bearable I would cut it tonight in the dark..People are in need now.Some things actually need to be sacraficed.
> Peace


Your feeling in the medicinal qualities of Chaga is interesting.


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

Can anyone identify this? I thought I had fiddleheads figured out but I checked some pictures and now I dont think so.


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

Also, we have harvested ramps 3 times since the first of April here in DelCo. Made a nice pot of spring tonic.


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

Sorry, a bit rusty at posting pictures!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Catskill Longbow said:


> Can anyone identify this? I thought I had fiddleheads figured out but I checked some pictures and now I dont think so.


Nope not ostrich fern.














They flare out like a ostrich feather. Not clumpy like the ones u have.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Got my 1st picking of fiddleheads not a bunch many are almost there. these were close to a little stream. So excited got enough for a nice snack.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Got my 1st picking of fiddleheads not a bunch many are almost there. these were close to a little stream. So excited got enough for a nice snack.
> View attachment 31886


Nice score!


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Catskill Longbow said:


> Can anyone identify this? I thought I had fiddleheads figured out but I checked some pictures and now I dont think so.


The Ostrich Fern has a very distinct u-shape stem.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Mr. Morel said:


> The Ostrich Fern has a very distinct u-shape stem.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Fiddlehead omelette this morning!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Sounds lovely, @geogymn !

@hoblershang , congrats! Since we've never foraged [or even tried] them before, I'm interested to know how you prepared and what you thought of your first harvest? We still haven't checked our ostrich fern spot, but really hope to this weekend or early next week. Not even sure if it will be too late by then, but keeping fingers crossed!

As far as ramps, we delivered pesto to the land owners and have another harvesting trip planned. Their patches are huge and mature at slightly different times according to whether they're along the flat land or on the hills. The overwhelming majority is still untouched, and after last year's harvest, the ramps have noticeably spread. Feeling happy that our care in harvesting has seemed to pay off for the environment as a whole there.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morel Insanity said:


> Sounds lovely, @geogymn !
> 
> @hoblershang , congrats! Since we've never foraged [or even tried] them before, I'm interested to know how you prepared and what you thought of your first harvest? We still haven't checked our ostrich fern spot, but really hope to this weekend or early next week. Not even sure if it will be too late by then, but keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> As far as ramps, we delivered pesto to the land owners and have another harvesting trip planned. Their patches are huge and mature at slightly different times according to whether they're along the flat land or on the hills. The overwhelming majority is still untouched, and after last year's harvest, the ramps have noticeably spread. Feeling happy that our care in harvesting has seemed to pay off for the environment as a whole there.


You seem to be in tuned into the land ethnic ideology. Kudos!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Morel Insanity said:


> Sounds lovely, @geogymn !
> 
> @hoblershang , congrats! Since we've never foraged [or even tried] them before, I'm interested to know how you prepared and what you thought of your first harvest? We still haven't checked our ostrich fern spot, but really hope to this weekend or early next week. Not even sure if it will be too late by then, but keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> As far as ramps, we delivered pesto to the land owners and have another harvesting trip planned. Their patches are huge and mature at slightly different times according to whether they're along the flat land or on the hills. The overwhelming majority is still untouched, and after last year's harvest, the ramps have noticeably spread. Feeling happy that our care in harvesting has seemed to pay off for the environment as a whole there.


I'm like a kid in a candy store when foraging for anything. I get very excited n rub my hands together n laugh. We saute are fiddleheads in butter n garlic paste. For 10 minutes then salt. Same for morels. I can never have enough. I'll eat a pan of morels ever day if I can find enough lol.


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

Made a big pot of homemade chicken stock in the morning then filled a pail with leeks after work. Going to make a big pot of soup in the snow storm tomorrow. Last of the spring tonic.


----------



## Catskill Longbow (May 9, 2019)

Bulbs are nice so I will pickle some too


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

Hobler, I think we can all identify with your foraging excitement, and those pics are beautiful! Thank you for sharing how you prepped the fiddleheads. 

Catskill, we love pickled ramp bulbs! Some of the bulbs we got went into pesto, but we still have enough to make a small jar.

My husband just made some garlic mustard pesto, and it will be our first time trying it. Right now, it's a little bitter, but we kind of expected that as we used large leaves and included some root. Think we'll forget the root and try just the smaller leaves next time. Luckily, we both enjoy experimenting!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Another nice little trip.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

hoblershang said:


> Another nice little trip.
> View attachment 34870


Such a beautiful pic, and that looks like an incredible haul! As a woman who grew up canoeing and exploring the wilds with my parents, it makes me very happy to see your young foraging partner. She will always treasure these times with you, and no matter where her path may take her as she grows up, I'm confident she will never lose her love for the outdoors. I never did, even after university and many years in the Los Angeles/Hollywood area. I may have come home with funny piercings and unnatural hair colors, but come home I did - the call of the wild is strong and does not judge!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morel Insanity said:


> Such a beautiful pic, and that looks like an incredible haul! As a woman who grew up canoeing and exploring the wilds with my parents, it makes me very happy to see your young foraging partner. She will always treasure these times with you, and no matter where her path may take her as she grows up, I'm confident she will never lose her love for the outdoors. I never did, even after university and many years in the Los Angeles/Hollywood area. I may have come home with funny piercings and unnatural hair colors, but come home I did - the call of the wild is strong and does not judge!


That's deep!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

geogymn said:


> That's deep!


Haha, I may be feeling a certain way lately! No kids of my own, but great parenting is always worth celebrating in my opinion, as is passing along a love of nature to the young'uns!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Stinging Nettles! Harvested a bunch on Sunday. Wife made a scrumptious dish with Pork Chops smothered with Nettles. The way she did it really brought out the taste of the Nettles, kinda spinach like.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

And now we have to try stinging nettles for the first time! Spinach-like is right up my alley!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk 3-26-2021

Sprung a leek! The season is ramping up!


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

geogymn said:


> Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk 3-26-2021
> 
> Sprung a leek! The season is ramping up!
> View attachment 37152


Woohoo, so good to see those, and you! Yesterday, we checked the ones we planted in our garden, and they're up to about where the red is on yours. Washington County is starting to ramp up too!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Leek omelette anyone?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Be a leek or 2 before I see any leeks. Lol


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

so I was wrong leeks up in St Lawrence County lol


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## FrothyBoots (Apr 29, 2019)

My transplants are up. Small. New Paltz area NY. Would wait a week or so.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Valley of the Mohawk. Oneida County. Harvested leeks this past weekend even though there was an inch or two of snow on the ground. Bon appetite.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

geogymn said:


> Leek omelette anyone?
> View attachment 37185


That looks good and all, don't get me wrong, but it would look a whole lot better with some morels in there!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm in NE Ohio and it looks like I'll have to get out and check my ramp spot pretty soon. Heck. my garlic is up, why not ramps? That just occurred to me!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Leeks Report:

I revisited the south facing slopes as last weekend. If the leeks grew at all it was minimal. Albeit they did seem to perk up as the temperature rose. I'm predicting the warm afternoon of yesterday made them jump up.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Checked one ramp spot I know about, not the one where I do my gathering. It's warmer. Where I do my gathering is in a cold sink down in a creek bottom. The "warm spot" ramps were up about as long as my index finger. They have a little way to go yet.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> Checked one ramp spot I know about, not the one where I do my gathering. It's warmer. Where I do my gathering is in a cold sink down in a creek bottom. The "warm spot" ramps were up about as long as my index finger. They have a little way to go yet.


 Have any experience with Marsh Marigold?


----------

